# where are all the local HD's



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought by now we'd have more local HD's added. I'm in Colorado Springs and finally all my local affiliates are transmitting an HD feed. My cable company carries them all and yesterday I was told Direct has now started carrying our HD locals...what's up with Dish? Right now I can access my ABC and NBC locals with an antennae but Fox and CBS and WB come in sporadically. Dish needs to kick it up a notch ... with no local HD's and still not carrying logo ...I'm getting pretty close to bailing.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Hard to say what Dish's plans are with the Colorado Springs DMA. Ordinarily I'd say you're probably out of luck for a long time, but one of Dish's first HD additions was Albuquerque so who knows? There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to how they select markets.


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

when do they plan on adding anymore locals in hd?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

22 markets remain in the list of planned 2006 additions. In a recent earnings conference call they said there would be 3 added by the end of the year. Indianapolis and Raleigh have been uplinked since May 31 so the big unknown is what the 3rd will be.

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in Raleigh and thinking of switching from Directv to Dish. The local company in control of CBS and FOX has not yet come to agreement with Directv to allow them to carry their HD signals. Wonder when Dish will actually turn on the Raleigh HD locals and also wonder if they'll have the same problem with CBS and FOX.

Also, I guess I'll need a Dish1000+ ? Are they as big as the Directv AT9?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in Raleigh as well... and last time I had an email exchange with someone from WRAL (also WRAZ owner as you already mentioned) they said basically they were all ready to go, and it was in Dish's hands to determine. So that told me they are certainly open and ready to go... so I think most of the problem with Dish not activating HD locals in Raleigh yet has to do with their uplink testing and the 118.7 satellite that they are currently testing them out as well as the possible shortage of the new LNBs/dishes needed to pickup that satellite location.

I have not heard of any negotiation problems between Dish and our local channels... so I think all is well on that front, and it is mainly technical issues at the moment.

In the meantime, have you tried (or are you already) picking up the OTA digital in Raleigh? I do quite well with my indoor antenna setup to get all of our locals (well, the "i" channel and WUVC (spanish) don't come in so well)... and in our area, if you don't already know, we have PBS, CBS, ABC, NBC, CW (used to be WB), and FOX in HD. The new My Network (used to be UPN) is still SD only, but Sinclair owns 22 and 28 here so I keep hoping they will eventually upgrade 28 to HD at some point.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I do have a CM4228 antenna, but my house is at the bottom of a hill and whenever there is wind I get multipath interference. I assume it's from all the trees that are in the path towards the towers. I wish I did get good OTA because for the most part I'm happy with my Directv HD-TIVO and 2 Directv SD-TIVOs with only one $5.99 DVR fee.


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

lets hope greenville sc hd is next!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jdoug said:


> I do have a CM4228 antenna, but my house is at the bottom of a hill and whenever there is wind I get multipath interference. I assume it's from all the trees that are in the path towards the towers. I wish I did get good OTA because for the most part I'm happy with my Directv HD-TIVO and 2 Directv SD-TIVOs with only one $5.99 DVR fee.


Yeah... my parents don't live too far from where I do and they have a much harder time than I do picking up some channels OTA that I get solid and reliable. We decided it was a combination of elevation (they are lower than I am) and perhaps something in their line of sight that is not in mine.

I am looking forward to Dish carrying our locals in HD so that if/when I upgrade to an HD DVR I will be able to record/watch two locals in HD at the same time. Right now I would be limited to the OTA tuner but once they add the HD locals, at least the big four networks I will them have the option to record/watch two when there are nights for conflicts... so I'm not so much waiting out of need-to-view the HD locals as I am the added convenience factor for DVRing.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey now, give me Charlotte first!


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm waiting for Macon, GA HD locals. I live too far away to pick them up with an antenna. We're supposedly on the list, but they don't know when.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Is there anyone who doesn't have HD locals who doesn't hope that their area will be first?

No one?

Good, okay, no need to sound off, then.


----------



## chuckf1 (Aug 27, 2006)

fsquid said:


> Hey now, give me Charlotte first!


That's what I'm talking about! I'd be a customer today if Charlotte was added.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

I wish they'd hurry with Indianapolis. I have trouble getting my OTA locals.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't have HD locals who doesn't hope that their area will be first?
> 
> No one?
> 
> Good, okay, no need to sound off, then.


ME! I get them all perfectly OTA with an amplified antenna, so I really don't care when they add them.

Man, I love to be obstinate!!!


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

Are the 3 more local HD channels this year an accurate statement (with 2 identified)? 


If so I am bailing after over 10 YEARS as a Dish user in the PITTSBURGH area. I was on board prior to the first million…had every old receiver. Lived through the Microsoft dishplayer ordeal…never complained. However, I got into satellite for quality of picture and it now seems that cable is the place to go. It is a shame since I own 4 DVR players (not leased). I said last football season I would be out by preseason if not addressed. EchoStar kept it on the list – first time 1st qtr. 2006 then sometime 2006. Now if it is apparently slipping to whenever -- it tells me they have lost the edge.

Also, I have corresponded with HD engineering management heads with 2 different local affiliate stations…they haven’t heard from them in quite some time. Both said they last heard they were negotiating with an uplink center. This was many months ago.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

PAdishuser said:


> Are the 3 more local HD channels this year an accurate statement (with 2 identified)?
> 
> If so I am bailing after over 10 YEARS as a Dish user in the PITTSBURGH area. I was on board prior to the first million&#8230;had every old receiver. Lived through the Microsoft dishplayer ordeal&#8230;never complained. However, I got into satellite for quality of picture and it now seems that cable is the place to go. It is a shame since I own 4 DVR players (not leased). I said last football season I would be out by preseason if not addressed. EchoStar kept it on the list - first time 1st qtr. 2006 then sometime 2006. Now if it is apparently slipping to whenever -- it tells me they have lost the edge.
> 
> Also, I have corresponded with HD engineering management heads with 2 different local affiliate stations&#8230;they haven't heard from them in quite some time. Both said they last heard they were negotiating with an uplink center. This was many months ago.


Either the cable there is much better than here (I wouldn't put it in my shed) or you are being mis-lead. I hope for your sake it's the prior and not the latter. Here about the only HD they carry is the locals, they look like crap, and the SD stations are pitiful. I am lucky though because I can pickup all my locals, and even 2 from Dayton about 70 miles away, with a small amplified directional antenna on the back of the dish (it helps to have all the stations to the North of me) so HD locals via sat aren't a big deal. My only advice would be to make sure that your cable is really a good replacement and that they carry NFL HD before you jump ship.


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

PAdishuser said:


> Are the 3 more local HD channels this year an accurate statement (with 2 identified)?
> 
> If so I am bailing after over 10 YEARS as a Dish user in the PITTSBURGH area. I was on board prior to the first million&#8230;had every old receiver. Lived through the Microsoft dishplayer ordeal&#8230;never complained. However, I got into satellite for quality of picture and it now seems that cable is the place to go. It is a shame since I own 4 DVR players (not leased). I said last football season I would be out by preseason if not addressed. EchoStar kept it on the list - first time 1st qtr. 2006 then sometime 2006. Now if it is apparently slipping to whenever -- it tells me they have lost the edge.
> 
> Also, I have corresponded with HD engineering management heads with 2 different local affiliate stations&#8230;they haven't heard from them in quite some time. Both said they last heard they were negotiating with an uplink center. This was many months ago.


I am in Pittsburgh too and been very patient about getting the locals in HD. The topography here makes it impossible to get HD OTA unless you have a very tall antenna on the roof. I have been with E* for more than 6 years now. The only reason earlier this year I upgraded to a HD receiver and signed up for bronze package (with a 15 month contract ofcourse) was in hope they would have the locals available sometime this year. With each month passing I am begining to lose hope. D* already offer Pittsburgh locals in HD.

Oh well.. I am just waiting for the contract to end and I'll bail.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

nkaveti said:


> The only reason earlier this year I upgraded to a HD receiver and signed up for bronze package (with a 15 month contract ofcourse) was in hope they would have the locals available sometime this year. With each month passing I am begining to lose hope. D* already offer Pittsburgh locals in HD.
> 
> Oh well.. I am just waiting for the contract to end and I'll bail.


Why on earth would you sign up for a contract on some hope of future delivery? I've been with E* for nearly 10 years and if there's one thing I've learned, don't get excited about a feature until it's actually in the receiver. Dish is famous for vaporware. I'm sure that Pittsburgh will be added at some point but who knows when?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I think they may have changed their emphasis from adding HD LIL to adding the remaining SD LIL DMAs in case they lose the DNS battle. They sure have a long way to go to get to the 50 HD cities they said they would have by EOY.


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Why on earth would you sign up for a contract on some hope of future delivery? I've been with E* for nearly 10 years and if there's one thing I've learned, don't get excited about a feature until it's actually in the receiver. Dish is famous for vaporware. I'm sure that Pittsburgh will be added at some point but who knows when?


How else would you get their new HD receiver installed? The only other option was to buy it for $500. It's not that I am totally disgruntled with either the PQ or the channel lineup in their HD package. Just frustrated they won't be good on their promise of locals in HD by the end of this year.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

They picked the Albuquerque HD locals because they were all broadcasting in HD and by lighting them up they can wipe out an entire state (and a very large one at that) in one fell swoop. It looks good when your showing how much of the CONUS you have local HD coverage and you can map out NM and AZ (Phoenix locals) pretty darn easily!

I'm not complaing thats for sure!  


kmcnamara said:


> Hard to say what Dish's plans are with the Colorado Springs DMA. Ordinarily I'd say you're probably out of luck for a long time, but one of Dish's first HD additions was Albuquerque so who knows? There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to how they select markets.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

nkaveti said:


> How else would you get their new HD receiver installed? The only other option was to buy it for $500. It's not that I am totally disgruntled with either the PQ or the channel lineup in their HD package. Just frustrated they won't be good on their promise of locals in HD by the end of this year.


The only reason I said that was because you said:



> The only reason earlier this year I upgraded to a HD receiver and signed up for bronze package (with a 15 month contract ofcourse) was in *hope* they would have the locals available sometime this year.


You said the hope of a future feature was the "only" reason you upgraded. My point was that it's never a good idea to sign up on a contract based on "hope" of future features even if it's been promised (and even then, Dish and other companies don't always follow through).


----------

